# Has anybody tried out a Traynor YCS50 yet?



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Nobody sells them in the town where I live, and I am wondering if it will be worth the drive to go check one out. Anybody?
-Mikey


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

there's a YCS50...? i thought there was just the 100..


well i know the next page IM going to, lol


----------



## sartana (Jun 9, 2007)

*Blue*

tried out the 50 Blue at my local store and decided then and there it was the amp for me!
Great tube sound for blues and classic heavy rock, nice looking built like a tank and Canadian made to boot!
I tried out various other tube amps and prefered the 50 Blue to any of them for the money.
They seem to be getting good reviews too and if they are built like the Traynors of old,they will last a lifetime.:rockon2:


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

sartana said:


> tried out the 50 Blue at my local store and decided then and there it was the amp for me!
> Great tube sound for blues and classic heavy rock, nice looking built like a tank and Canadian made to boot!
> I tried out various other tube amps and prefered the 50 Blue to any of them for the money.
> They seem to be getting good reviews too and if they are built like the Traynors of old,they will last a lifetime.:rockon2:


They are not, and they won't.:smile:

CT.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

We get a fair amount of Yorkville equipment and other brand name gear as product placement in our business. On various weekends I've tried out the 50 Blue and came away quite impressed.. also tried the 20 Red model... good amps. I hope to get my hands on either model soon. I think they do quite well for rock and blues applications. I too consider the build quality to be decent; do you know otherwise for a fact, CocoTone?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I think he's referring to this new one, not the Blue:

http://www.traynoramps.com/products.asp?type=3&cat=63&id=392

I havent tried it out yet, or seen one in the guitar shop.


----------



## Woodster (Dec 7, 2006)

I was a Mountain Music in Hamilton a week ago and they had the new traynors there.An employee was playing it and it sounded awesome.They were impressed and so was I.Real vintage looking


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Woodster said:


> I was a Mountain Music in Hamilton a week ago and they had the new traynors there.An employee was playing it and it sounded awesome.They were impressed and so was I.Real vintage looking



The colors are vintage, the two rows of knobs sort of spoils it. I'm looking forward to hearing it, I'll be in Hamilton next week, where is mountain music (i'm guessing its on the mountain, but that's a pretty big area...)


----------



## Woodster (Dec 7, 2006)

Mountain Music.705 Mohawk rd east Hamilton.First time there and I got lost!Its on the mountain.Zdogma you are right,those 2 knob rows are kinda funky.Took a while to sink in that it was a traynor,thought it was a peavey or some booteek amp.Get a map of the area and you will be fine.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I think he's referring to this new one, not the Blue:
> 
> http://www.traynoramps.com/products.asp?type=3&cat=63&id=392
> 
> I havent tried it out yet, or seen one in the guitar shop.


Yep, that's the one...I really like the look of the blue the best, but I trust the guy running my local L&M, and he says the new one will be worth the wait. I like the idea of the expander, which apparently gives a pretty good acoustic simulation on top of an already-great clean/dirty line-up. I hope that when they finally get them I can A/B the YCS against the YCV.
-Mikey


----------



## sartana (Jun 9, 2007)

*Please elaborate*



CocoTone said:


> They are not, and they won't.:smile:
> 
> CT.


You aren't giving us much to go on,I am sure others like myself would like you to elaborate on your comments.

Thanks,
Sartana


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Woodster said:


> Mountain Music.705 Mohawk rd east Hamilton.First time there and I got lost!Its on the mountain.Zdogma you are right,those 2 knob rows are kinda funky.Took a while to sink in that it was a traynor,thought it was a peavey or some booteek amp.Get a map of the area and you will be fine.



Thanks. I know that area a bit, my wife grw up on the Mountain.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...shouldn't this be moved to the amp forum?


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...shouldn't this be moved to the amp forum?


Probably should be, and I knew when I started the thread that it might get moved, but I thought that there might be some potential replies from players that didn't frequent the Amp page as much, so I took a chance on posting it here.
-Mikey


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

One of the most important and desirable features about that amp is it switchable class. You're gonna be able to really drive that in A Class and that will prolly sound fantastic!
Of course swicthable class amps are usually more expensive.
Benee


----------



## sartana (Jun 9, 2007)

*Ycv50 Blue*

Some reviews on the YVC50 Blue
http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar+Amp/product/Traynor/YCV50+Blue+112+Combo/10/1

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/prod...2-Combo-Amp-with-Celestion-Speaker?sku=489075


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

what does the YCS50 go for. i want to sell my YCV80 to get a 112, and the YCS looks cheaper then its mesa stiletto ACE counterpart haha


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> what does the YCS50 go for. i want to sell my YCV80 to get a 112, and the YCS looks cheaper then its mesa stiletto ACE counterpart haha


The quotes I got from my nearby L&M were $795 for the YCV50 and & $895 (I think) for the YCS50.
-Mikey


----------



## sartana (Jun 9, 2007)

*L & M and Traynor*

Well seeing as L & M is owned by the same company as Traynor we should be able to grind those guys a bit on the pricing:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

sartana said:


> You aren't giving us much to go on,I am sure others like myself would like you to elaborate on your comments.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sartana



Well, if your looking for first hand proof, I don't have any. Its just a hunch. 
I have read that there are reliability probs with some of the other models, and they seem to show up used quite a bit already. I do know, that the ones I have tried cannot hold a candle to my old Traynors, with good glass and speakers, plus the reliability factor is a known quantity with the vintage beasts. The new trannies cannot compare with the old Hammond iron either.
I am old school, so sue me.

CT.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

not a bad price. if i wasnt fairly close to getting a mesa DC-5, i'd be scouting for one like mad


----------



## Telemark (Feb 9, 2006)

I tried a YCS50 out for 2 hours yesterday, my impressions.

1.) hard to dial in
2.) bright - really bright.
3.) It did not work with the strat I grabbed off the wall
4.) The PRS MCarthy was a match made in Heaven
5.) When I finally got it dialed in --WOW--

This amp suprised me it has several design features that make dialing in require some time. For instance the volume controls are not LOG - I think- they don't seem to do much for 80% of the range and then the last 20% is where the magic starts to Happen. With the gain stages set low the amp sound thin and trebly.

The Expander - I hate it , the scoop I will never use it. Modern... jurys still out.

Eq in general is better than the YCV series.

Where this amp reall shines is: the Brit / American switch - and the Prescence Resonance/ Voice switch - plus the dial in boost circuitry. and the 15watts Class A!


First The Brit/ American switch actually switches the Tone stack preamps configuaration- as it says in the literature - Going to the brit setting and cranking the gain and Volume up in the clean channel gets a Very Nice Very CHimey _VERY_ touch responsive sound that works really well at lower volumes - I didn't get to crank it. THis grits up nicely as the guitar volume is turned up and as you dig in with the pic. The american setting sounded more like the YCV50 a lttle darker a little thicker mids - it wasn't for me - More Headroom.

The Resonance - Presence /Voice - I set these ccts in and dialed them to about 9:00 on the presence and 3:00 on the Resonance - it added a lift that sweetened the spectrum nicely. - nothing radical but I had to keep the presence down to avoid ICE Pick Hi's

Switching these out is theorecticall Open Loop - but the sound wasn't quite there - I would like to play with this at higher volumes though.

The Lead Channel was capable of some Very Marshally Lead Tones, and I think a few others, Hi Gain is not my forte! I thought the Boost Volume control makes this very usefull -For Me The YCV preset boost was allways over the top and I never used it.

Over All I was able to dial in a crunchy rythm sound and pull up the volume for lead, then hit the boost for a little more punch - nice.

All of my testing was done on the 15 watt side - going to 50 is louder -with a bit more girth but I wasn't comfortable and didn' have my earplugs! It's Loud.


This amp will make a crappy single coil - even a $1200 crappy single coil sound bad, It will make a $3000 guitar sound like it should from dark smoky Jazz tones to crunchy blues to you name it.

I need to grab my guitars - an american strat with noiseless pu and an EPI Elitist 335 to see how they work. If they work this is my new amp!

Cheers, Mark.



ps also need to see how it sound on Axis - I can't stand the YCV50 on Axis. This is how I need to play in the small room I tend to play in.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I haven't actually played through the YCS50 yet, but I assume it's the "little brother" of the YCS100, which I've owned for several months now. It sounds from Telemark's comments and the description on the Traynor site that the amps are very similar. The following comments are based on that assumption.

1) I agree - it is a bit of a MF to dial in - much like the Boogie DR's. But once you get the feel of the thing it gets easier.

2) Yes - it is kind of bright, but if the tone stacks are anything like the 100 you can dial it out to a large degree. There is still a "hairy" element to the tone at lower volumes (like many similar high gain amps). Also, the factory pre tubes are a little harsh for this amp. I swapped V1 & V2 with Tung-Sols and it's much better.

3) I can imagine that it didn't work well with a Strat. Again, assuming it's the same basic architecture as the 100, it's very sensitive to guitars & pickups...more so than any amp I've owned. I can't even swap between my SG & Ibanez comfortably tone-wise, let alone between humbuckers & singles. I haven't really tried very hard to dial in my Strat on the thing though. That guitar is used almost exclusively through my Trinity sIII.

4) It does like humbuckers, that's for sure.

5) Agreed 100%


Now, with all that said, I will say I'm not the biggest fan of the "class A" mode on mine. It compresses a little too much. The full-power mode sounds more open.

The "Brit" voice mode does sound a little thin at lower volumes. It starts coming alive with the volume past noon (when the output tubes start cookin' more). 

I don't like the modern mode much. It scoops the tone WAY too much. I do like the "scoop" switch in vintage mode though. That's where I've found the sweet spot for the DR type tones.

As for reliability, I really can't say. I've had no issues with mine, but I don't gig with it so I'll reserve my opinion. But, as with any amp this complex, there's always potential for issues. People always say the old single-channel non-MV amps were more reliable. It only makes sense...there's less stuff to break! 

I've also found that the amp seems to be sounding better as time goes on. I wonder if the whole theory of tubes needing a "break-in" period is actually true...

All I can say is for what the YCS series can do, they're a steal at this price point - especially for the average Joe like me who can't toss $2k+ for an amp.


----------



## Telemark (Feb 9, 2006)

> 3) I can imagine that it didn't work well with a Strat. Again, assuming it's the same basic architecture as the 100, it's very sensitive to guitars & pickups...more so than any amp I've owned. I can't even swap between my SG & Ibanez comfortably tone-wise, let alone between humbuckers & singles. I haven't really tried very hard to dial in my Strat on the thing though. That guitar is used almost exclusively through my Trinity sIII.


I totally agree about the sensivity. I have never heard such strat like quack - but not in a good way, it was like putting a microscope onto the sound very detailed. I spent 3/4 of my time trying to dial in some smoothness and then decided it was the guitar, changing to the PRS proved this amp could make some sweet sounds.


Mark


----------



## Telemark (Feb 9, 2006)

> That guitar is used almost exclusively through my Trinity sIII.


This is funny - I am trying to decide to go with the YCS or build a Trinity SIII or maybe a 15!

So many choices!

Mark.


----------



## Telemark (Feb 9, 2006)

*Bought it!*

I went back to check it out again and bought it.

This time I grabbed a 70's reissue Strat and went straight to the clean channel, turned of the (voice) feedback loop, Class A 15watts 

Sounded perfect to me got the reverb sounding just rite. For some reason I couldn't overdrive the channel this time...the ice pick hi end was gone.

Switched to the lead channel for a litte wingsdsre! inspiring amp to play so I took it to a gig tonite. worked great for adding a little lead to a folky accoustic set.

I used my American Deluxe strat with SCN pu;s

So I guess I have to take back any comments I made above about the Strat incompatibility!


----------



## Telemark (Feb 9, 2006)

*Bought it!*

I went back to check it out again and bought it.

This time I grabbed a 70's reissue Strat and went straight to the clean channel, turned of the (voice) feedback loop, Class A 15watts 

Sounded perfect to me got the reverb sounding just rite. For some reason I couldn't overdrive the channel this time...the ice pick hi end was gone.

Switched to the lead channel for a litte wingsdsre! inspiring amp to play so I took it to a gig tonite. worked great for adding a little lead to a folky accoustic set.

I used my American Deluxe strat with SCN pu;s

So I guess I have to take back any comments I made above about the Strat incompatibility!


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Telemark said:


> This is funny - I am trying to decide to go with the YCS or build a Trinity SIII or maybe a 15!
> 
> So many choices!


That's for sure! But if you can make it happen, I highly recommend building a Trinity. It's one sweet amp if you dig old-school Marshall tones. And there's nothing more satisfying than playing through something you built yourself!

Oh - and my Strat with Kinman AVN Woodstocks just sings though the thing. Freakin orgasmic...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...deleted.

-dh


----------



## overdriven1 (May 6, 2007)

*Brand spankin new*

I've had the ycs50 for about two weeks and I just can't put my guitar down, I bought from L&M for $855 plus taxes so just over a grand. I love this amp, I had the L&M guys put el34s in, instead of the 6l6s then I had them tuck a tungsol in the v1, got two latching pedals(one for reverb/fx, and another for channel switching/boost)and went home and already skipped a day and a half of work.
I have had the ycv 50 blue(like it alot) and the ycv 80s(4x10 and 2x12), nice amps but this is a different beast than those "okay" amps, this actually sounds fuller, I am quite capable of finding some tones in seconds of plugging in, awesome richness with a transparent boost out front. Mmm mmm good.


----------



## Telemark (Feb 9, 2006)

> Brand spankin new
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I've had the ycs50 for about two weeks and I just can't put my guitar down, I bought from L&M for $855 plus taxes so just over a grand. I love this amp, I had the L&M guys put el34s in, instead of the 6l6s then I had them tuck a tungsol in the v1, got two latching pedals(one for reverb/fx, and another for channel switching/boost)and went home and already skipped a day and a half of work.
> I have had the ycv 50 blue(like it alot) and the ycv 80s(4x10 and 2x12), nice amps but this is a different beast than those "okay" amps, this actually sounds fuller, I am quite capable of finding some tones in seconds of plugging in, awesome richness with a transparent boost out front. Mmm mmm good.


Yah like he said!:rockon2:

The more I play it the easier it gets, haven't had to skip work yet:smile:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy crap..i just got back from the Shop to pick-up my LP, and they had jsut received this sucker, appart from been SO PRETTY, it just sounds killer. SO MANY settings on that thing it's insane. the crunch channel is VERY similar to a Marshall JCM 800 and the clean...wow, the clean, would make any fender user cry to his momy..


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

zdogma said:


> I think he's referring to this new one, not the Blue:
> 
> http://www.traynoramps.com/products.asp?type=3&cat=63&id=392
> 
> I havent tried it out yet, or seen one in the guitar shop.




Brit and American voicing in a Canadian made amp?

I'm so getting this one when I move back to Canada.


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

I agree with the "brightness" comments, and wonder how much of that is due to the Celestion Vintage 30. The second I turned it on, all that hit me was that signature upper-mid spike V30s are known for. Has anyone tried one with a different speaker?-Eric


----------



## Telemark (Feb 9, 2006)

*Cure for the Brightness*

I found the brightness to be a result of too much presence and with the presence reosnance cct out I was able to dial in smoky jazzy tones with out any problem.

Also the Expander is another source of brightness - use with care,

The eq;s are very interactive and take a little more care than a Fender Hot Rod or a YCV series amp, Eq is also quite dependant on drive level. 

THe drive and volume controls seem to work a little differently in that the final 80% of the control is where most of the change happens.

So far I find that I like to keep the drive and channel volumes up between 65-95% and this sweetens and thickens things up nicely.

Since I started doing this I only had ice pick troubles once and that was the Expander CCT.

The presence cct can add a nice lift to the sound but I like to dial in without and add it carefully to see if it is really needed.

YMMV -Mark.:banana:


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

I didn't get to play one, but they had one at the store I work at today, cranked. Sounded so good.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

NB, thats what the fiddy blues are great for too.

i really wanna try out traynor's new line.. and fix the verb on the YCV80 and replace the speakers


----------



## srvfan18 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have tried the YCS 50 1x12 combo. It is also switchable down to 15W class A. I was really quite impressed. I am awaiting the 90W combo 2x12 model to be coming out soon. Nice tone. Only tried out at the store so didn't get to crank it. Was impressed for the money though. I play Marshall half stack. I believe I could use this in its place. Cheers.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

just wondering. Can the combo be used with an extension cabinet?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I_cant_play said:


> just wondering. Can the combo be used with an extension cabinet?


yep....sure can


----------



## tonyg (Oct 30, 2007)

They are coming out with just the head in a few months. I called Traynor today.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

but there's already the YCS100 head.. :S


----------



## tonyg (Oct 30, 2007)

Budda said:


> but there's already the YCS100 head.. :S


Yes but alot of people don't need 100 watts. They must see a market for it. Its got to be cheaper than the bigger head. 

Tony...


----------



## tonyg (Oct 30, 2007)

tonyg said:


> Yes but alot of people don't need 100 watts. They must see a market for it. Its got to be cheaper than the bigger head.
> 
> Tony...


Speaking of cheaper has anyone noticed how much difference there is is in price between USA stores and Canada. Musicians Buy is selling the YCS50 for $699 shipping in. I am going this weekend to Sault Michigan a 15 minute drive to look at one. He wants $680 which includes the Michigan sales tax. The dealer here wants MSRP $999 and didn't seem willing to budge. The Canadian doller is worth more. Why is a Canadian Amp cheaper in the States???

Tony...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i dunno.

if you want 50W from the YCS.. pull two tubes .

not that i mind they're making a 50W model - the JCM800 comes in 100/50W as well


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

After I started this thread, I went and bought a YCV50BLUE without ever getting a chance to try out the YCS50-just too impatient to wait I guess! BUT...I can't imagine needing anything other than my Blue-I just love it-so far it does everything I need it to. Now I'm saving up for the 1x12 extension cab to go with it.
-Mikey


----------



## tonyg (Oct 30, 2007)

Telemark said:


> Yah like he said!:rockon2:
> 
> The more I play it the easier it gets, haven't had to skip work yet:smile:


I just bought one for my son but it has a problem with internal feedback. With the gain on the distorted channel set about half way it starts to squeal. I called Traynor and they confirmed that there is a problem with the circuit board in these amps. The board can be contaminated and the signal bleeds over to another trace. I am going to send it back and they are going to rework the circuit board. He mentioned that it is a high gain amp and it will feedback but the gain etc. has to be pretty well maxed before this should happen. He also said it will sound much better after the repair, hard to imagine because right now it sounds awesome. Maybe something to watch out for.
Tony...


----------



## Telemark (Feb 9, 2006)

My dealer told there had been a recall his first shipment was turned around in shipping and sent back for repairs, maybe yours got missed.

Mine will feedback but only if the gain is cranked while the channel volume is up high as well.


----------



## tonyg (Oct 30, 2007)

tonyg said:


> I just bought one for my son but it has a problem with internal feedback. With the gain on the distorted channel set about half way it starts to squeal. I called Traynor and they confirmed that there is a problem with the circuit board in these amps. The board can be contaminated and the signal bleeds over to another trace. I am going to send it back and they are going to rework the circuit board. He mentioned that it is a high gain amp and it will feedback but the gain etc. has to be pretty well maxed before this should happen. He also said it will sound much better after the repair, hard to imagine because right now it sounds awesome. Maybe something to watch out for.
> Tony...


Well it's been back for a while now and all the problems were taken care of. They even paid all the shipping. No more squealing with the gain cranked. And the amp is noticeably cleaner now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

twas a hefty bump, said he.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I had a YCS50 for about a month and took it back. Great amp but I could not dial in a clean tone I liked. I posted a long review in a thread on it.


----------



## ranfla (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi guys, that YCS50 looks so sweet, also the YCV40WR I don't know which one to buy, any recommendation???also, Is the sound of the YCS50H different from the YVS50 combo using the Traynor YCS412V??? how many tube does it have?


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Tarl said:


> I had a YCS50 for about a month and took it back. Great amp but I could not dial in a clean tone I liked. I posted a long review in a thread on it.


Tarl, were can we get your review ?


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

GuyB said:


> Tarl, were can we get your review ?


Here is the thread.....make sure you read it all.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=11298


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info Tarl and I did read it all !
I'm very interested in the YCS50 and while tone evaluation is subjective, the info you brought is interesting. I've tried one about two weeks ago but not for very long (about 20 minutes). Did'nt have the time to test everything, mainly the 15 watts option, but found the clean up to my taste !


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My sons and I tried out a YCS 50H a couple of weeks ago. Wanted REALLY badly to love it, but did not. Might have been the cab we were thru at L&M but it sounded like a blanket over the amp, no matter how long we tweaked it or how loud we turned it. My son complained of similar on our YCV50 on the drive channel with boost engaged, tho I never heard the problem myself - but it was clearly the case on this YCS. No sale.

I recently traded our YCV50 but only because we need something a little more modern sounding at home. Otherwise, it's been an excellent amp and I would highly recommend one to anyone.


----------



## salvatruco (Mar 17, 2008)

I bought the YCS50H about a month ago, There are a lot of options on this head... I replaced the power and preamptubes with JJKT77 power tubes and JJECC83s on V1, tung-sol 12AX7 new production on V2 and PI. sounds amazing!!! I run it through a 4x12 with WGS veteran 30 and 2x12 with WGS veteran 30's... also I'll be trying Tung-sol EL34B power tubes to improve the cleans. This is the kind of amp to have to spend sometime trying different settings to get the sweet spot to your liking.


----------



## soundhound6 (Jun 30, 2008)

Woodster said:


> I was a Mountain Music in Hamilton a week ago and they had the new traynors there.An employee was playing it and it sounded awesome.They were impressed and so was I.Real vintage looking


Yeah...it has that vintage Gibson kind of look to it,eh...
I didn't see what kind of tubes they used listed..am I going blind?

Jan :food-smiley-004:


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

The tubes are : 3 12AX7 and 2 5881

Here are the features from Traynor's site :

Selectable 50-watt Class-AB / 15-watt Class-A output
1x12-inch Celestion Vintage30™ Speaker
Footswitchable full Two Channel Configuration
Brit / USA Voicing Switch on Clean Channel
Modern & Scoop Voicing Switches on Lead Channel
Parallel and Loop-thru Effects Sends and Returns
Vintage style Accutronics Long-Spring Reverb
Master Volume, Defeatable Presence and Resonance Controls
Solid Plywood Cabinet Construction
Aluminum chassis


----------



## EdMan57 (Aug 15, 2008)

tonyg said:


> Speaking of cheaper has anyone noticed how much difference there is is in price between USA stores and Canada. Musicians Buy is selling the YCS50 for $699 shipping in. I am going this weekend to Sault Michigan a 15 minute drive to look at one. He wants $680 which includes the Michigan sales tax. The dealer here wants MSRP $999 and didn't seem willing to budge. The Canadian doller is worth more. Why is a Canadian Amp cheaper in the States???
> 
> Tony...




NAFTA?


:confused-smiley-010


Ed


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

CocoTone said:


> Well, if your looking for first hand proof, I don't have any. Its just a hunch.
> I have read that there are reliability probs with some of the other models, and they seem to show up used quite a bit already. I do know, that the ones I have tried cannot hold a candle to my old Traynors, with good glass and speakers, plus the reliability factor is a known quantity with the vintage beasts. The new trannies cannot compare with the old Hammond iron either.
> I am old school, so sue me.
> 
> CT.


I'd be surprised if they chuck every one out a third floor window as part of QC too. I guess we should come back in 40 years and see if these new ones are still running... 

Are they really _built_ in Canada (rather than whatever market weasel speak parses out to _built in China/Indonesia and them imported by a Canadian company_ like so many others)? That would be a big plus for me. 
How about the YGM-3 RI? The one linked to has way too many buttons, switches and knobs for me to ever deal with. I'd spend all day tweaking the controls and never play anything...
I'm pretty old school too :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Echo (Oct 6, 2008)

I have one...it really is a great amp. It's good enough that it tricked me into buying it. And by that I mean, I was selling off my gear b/c I decided to give up guitar. I played this amp and I decided that, since it doesn't cost an arm and a leg, that it wouldn't hurt to keep a fairly cheap amp just in case I wanted to play. Played it almost every day for about 2 weeks and have now decided that I really just don't care about playing any longer. The honey moon is over and it's time to face the fact that I've really lost my love for music. So, I'm getting rid of the thing... what a waste.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I've heard that the USA/BRIT switch on channel 2 of the YCS50 affects the gain in channel 1 as well...does anyone know if this is legit? Does the switch affect both channels?


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> I've heard that the USA/BRIT switch on channel 2 of the YCS50 affects the gain in channel 1 as well...does anyone know if this is legit? Does the switch affect both channels?


I have heard that too.......but haven't tried it......I'll try it on tues at next band practice


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

so i got mine out for a bit today...i tried it...if anything...i thought that with the brit/usa switch engaged to brit mode...it accenuated the low mids a little more..not a lot...but just enough that you can tell a difference...

i'd like to hear what you guys think...did it do the same for you guys?

i personally didn't think it changed it enough to warrant the useage...what it did do, was throw my clean sound out...i can't quite get a clean sound i like with the switch engaged to brit mode...i like clean clean...and the brit just gave it some hair, if you will...not quite my thing...

can't wait to hear other opinions though!


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Yes, the Brit. mode gives you a bit more "hair" as you say, mainly when the amp is on 15W and the gain is around 1:00 or 2:00 o'clock (I love this setting !). If you really want a clean, clean tone, try the USA mode with the 50W setting and ajust the EQ to taste. Try to keep the gain as low as possible, even with the 15W setting, you can have less "hair" this way. And bringing the guitar's volume down a bit will help also.

And no, the Brit.-USA button does not work with the gain channel.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here are some good demos:

[video=youtube;MtcLt0QIhLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtcLt0QIhLo&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;237YGHKiV9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=237YGHKiV9c[/video]


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys, I've recently noticed that my YCS-50 produces a very large amount of hiss when I have the gain cranked up. Is this normal? I usually play with it in the 15W mode and have my master volume around 1 or 2 o'clock with the gain and channel volume almost cranked.

Would switching to the 50W mode and turning down the master volume reduce the hiss?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Toogy said:


> Hey guys, I've recently noticed that my YCS-50 produces a very large amount of hiss when I have the gain cranked up. Is this normal? I usually play with it in the 15W mode and have my master volume around 1 or 2 o'clock with the gain and channel volume almost cranked.Would switching to the 50W mode and turning down the master volume reduce the hiss?


 Hey Toogy...How'd you fix this? Or did you? I'm thinking about getting a noise gate...


----------

